# Jumping into PC gaming



## Romulanman (Jul 4, 2021)

Well folks, I've decided to buy a PC gaming rig. Well build one rather. I don't know jack about computers but I've also just started watching YouTube videos so now I'm caught up lol. I've been searching out what I think is going to last me for a long time considering how fast tech moves now. Also I want this thing to be able to handle whatever. Maybe start an only fans acct when times get really rough lol.

I'm looking for suggestions on what components to get that are compatible as well. I have a budget of about $3k-$4k. Most of my gaming will be FPS games like COD Warzone. I just saw Dr Disrespect playing Chivalry 2 which looked pretty fun.

Here is a list of what I've been looking at and hoping will work together. Please feel free to throw in some ideas or suggestions. Don't have the entire list of what I would need but I think I have the major parts down. I'll add a DVD drive as well. Might end up using this for TV as I will prob get rid of DirectTV. Also will be using this with a 32 camera DVR system. I would like to be able to use like 4 different monitors at once. I'm aware that some of the products will be very hard to get right now in the computer chip climate. I haven't listed any monitors yet but feel free to mention some that you like. If I had to guess I would think my main monitor would be in the 30" range and curved.

CPU- AMD Ryzen 9 series 5900X or 5950X

Motherboard- Asus ROG Crosshair Vll Dark Hero

GPU- Sapphire AMD Radeon RX 6800XT

Memory- Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16GB 3600Mhz

CPU cooler- Corsair H115i RGB Platinum

Hard drive- Samsung 870 QVO Sata 3 SSD

Power supply- EVGA Supernova 750 P2


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 6, 2021)

I guess this will be my running pc build thread. I made my first purchase tonight. I went a little cheaper on the CPU and got the AMD Ryzen 9 3900X for $500 from New Egg. The 5900X was $750 and for my experience it prob wont make a difference. Excited to get started!


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 9, 2021)

I returned the 3900X today as I found the 5900X for retail price on Amazon. Its out of stock at AMD. The 5950X can be purchased thru the AMD site but there's no way I would need that but 16 cores is more lol. I got the 5900X for $600 which is as cheap as buying from AMD too. I looked all over the page for any indication that it was used but I didn't see anything. Its also sold by Amazon so if there is anything fishy, I'll just send it back. Happy with this buy. Gonna build a monstah.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 3, 2021)

I took a left turn and decided to build an over the top, stupid doodoo dumb rig. Bought several parts so far. Hopefully have it finished in a couple of months. We'll see with gpus tho. 

ATX board:
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 3.4 GHz 16-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GAMERSTORM CAPTAIN 360X WHITE 64.4 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ***Purchased
*Thermal Compound:* ARCTIC MX-4 2019 Edition 4 g Thermal Paste
*Motherboard:* Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Formula ATX AM4 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix RGB 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ***Purchased
*Storage:* Samsung 980 Pro 2 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card
*Case:* Corsair 1000D ATX Full Tower Case ***Purchased
*Power Supply:* Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1600 W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply ***Purchased
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack
*Monitor:* Asus ROG Strix XG438Q 43.0" 3840x2160 120 Hz Monitor
*UPS:* APC BR1500MS2 UPS

Mini ITX board:
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 3.7 GHz 12-Core Processor ***Purchased
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GAMERSTORM CAPTAIN 360X WHITE 64.4 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ***Purchased
*Motherboard:* Asus ROG Strix X570-I Gaming Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix RGB 64 GB (2 x 32 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ***Purchased
*Storage:* Samsung 870 QVO 4 TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ***Purchased
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card
*Power Supply:* Silverstone SX-LPT 1000 W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully Modular SFX Power Supply
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit
*UPS:* APC BR1500MS2 UPS


----------



## 2com (Aug 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I have a budget of about $3k-$4k.


Won't that be how much the GPU alone costs?

Haha. Are there GPUs becoming more available again yet?


----------



## Failmore (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't think 1000 watt is enough for two 3090s.....also nobody needs 2 3090s for gaming. 

3090 is a card designed for people who need graphics for a job. Graphic designer and such. Not so much for gaming. 

Sweet fucking rig tho if you put it together like that. Use more power than my grow closet.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 4, 2021)

2com said:


> Won't that be how much the GPU alone costs?
> 
> Haha. Are there GPUs becoming more available again yet?


Yeah pay no mind to that beginning budget lol. It got nuked with my crazy plan. And no they are still really crazy prices for gpus. I've been shopping smart tho for other stuff. MSRP for the cards I want are $2k. I'm on a waiting list. We'll see what happens.



Failmore said:


> I don't think 1000 watt is enough for two 3090s.....also nobody needs 2 3090s for gaming.
> 
> 3090 is a card designed for people who need graphics for a job. Graphic designer and such. Not so much for gaming.
> 
> Sweet fucking rig tho if you put it together like that. Use more power than my grow closet.


The rig with two 3090s actually have a 1600 watt psu which I already have. This is a super tower build with a full ATX and a mini ITX in the same case. Two rigs, two different power supplies. But yeah its complete overkill. I'd like to get two but its the only part of the build that is still pretty fluid. I'd like to find them but we'll see. 

The rigs will also be used to mine crypto while I'm sleeping, working, or not gaming. I will be trying to throw as much as I can at them. I don't have to pay for power where I live so it works out really sweet. Growing plants and powering a super computer for free lol.


----------



## Failmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Yeah pay no mind to that beginning budget lol. It got nuked with my crazy plan. And no they are still really crazy prices for gpus. I've been shopping smart tho for other stuff. MSRP for the cards I want are $2k. I'm on a waiting list. We'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I wanna see a custom looped twin pc...make it happen.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 4, 2021)

Failmore said:


> Lol. I wanna see a custom looped twin pc...make it happen.


I wish lol. I'm not venturing into custom cooling yet. When I do I will prob want those quick release connections which look sick but cost fucking $$$. I already have two matching 360mm AIO coolers for both processors tho.


----------



## Failmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I wish lol. I'm not venturing into custom cooling yet. When I do I will prob want those quick release connections which look sick but cost fucking $$$. I already have two matching 360mm AIO coolers for both processors tho.


Custom loops are very easy if you go soft tubes and tube clamps. May not be insta gram pretty tho. 

And yeah...fuck the cost of the fittings. Should not cost 100$ for just the fittings. And then I don't have the correct ones, so I gotta go get more...fuck that sucked. 

Having my gpu run 54 max and cpu 70s (very hi clocks) or low 60s normal clocks is worth it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 13, 2021)

A popular game that appears to be a lot of shit and giggles , cage match brawling , is something I'm jumping into.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2021)

I used to be really into building my own systems. Started way back in the early 90's. These days I just buy off the shelf systems. ASUS makes some really good gaming systems. I use an ASUS ROG Strix as my desktop.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

I may continue to build a computer to replace all the "things" that used to live in my home theater setup, (X-Box, Wii, DVD-BluRay player, Cable box etc.) Right now it's a Ryzen2700 my daughter's 2nd grade class built with my supervision on parent day. It's nothing special, it's got my old GTX1070 and runs Steam well enough. I'm not going to replace it until I've got a living-room TV that has variable frame-rate capabilities. Right now the 1070 is locked at 60fps because the TV can't do more. 

My office/production PC isn't even technically a PC. I've been running a hackintosh for 10 years, the current one built in 2017 on an i7700k overclocked to 4.8 ghz on all cores. It still does the job but it's coming up on time for a rebuild. I generally like to make my computers limp along their primary purpose for at least 6 to 7 years before they get retired or repurposed to something idiotic like a print, FTP or HTTP server, my first PC, a 1992 486, lasted until 2007 when the proc finally died. I'm fairly sure that the hardware I'm currently on will become some kind of open source NAS running Linux within the next 2 years. My hope is to replace it with a Apple Silicon MacPro when it becomes available. I'm tired of rebuilding my bootloader for ever new MacOS.

Good luck, I'm trying to hold my Home theater PC hardware together until a quality processor and video card doesn't cost as much as a mid level used car.


----------



## Failmore (Oct 1, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I may continue to build a computer to replace all the "things" that used to live in my home theater setup, (X-Box, Wii, DVD-BluRay player, Cable box etc.) Right now it's a Ryzen2700 my daughter's 2nd grade class built with my supervision on parent day. It's nothing special, it's got my old GTX1070 and runs Steam well enough. I'm not going to replace it until I've got a living-room TV that has variable frame-rate capabilities. Right now the 1070 is locked at 60fps because the TV can't do more.
> 
> My office/production PC isn't even technically a PC. I've been running a hackintosh for 10 years, the current one built in 2017 on an i7700k overclocked to 4.8 ghz on all cores. It still does the job but it's coming up on time for a rebuild. I generally like to make my computers limp along their primary purpose for at least 6 to 7 years before they get retired or repurposed to something idiotic like a print, FTP or HTTP server, my first PC, a 1992 486, lasted until 2007 when the proc finally died. I'm fairly sure that the hardware I'm currently on will become some kind of open source NAS running Linux within the next 2 years. My hope is to replace it with a Apple Silicon MacPro when it becomes available. I'm tired of rebuilding my bootloader for ever new MacOS.
> 
> Good luck, I'm trying to hold my Home theater PC hardware together until a quality processor and video card doesn't cost as much as a mid level used car.


I blew my 7700k up by deliding and lapping it. Then using liquid metal and running solid 5ghz on all cores locked. Temps were fine. Had a custom loop. But yeah don't do that.

1070 is still a good gpu. No problem with that thing as long as your not trying to run 4k. I can do 2k on a small screen. Just probably need a better cpu.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

I delidded and put in LM TIM as well and lapped the heat spreader, but I left the actual chip alone. I've been running basically 24/7 on it for 5 years. I could never get 5ghz stable, didn't score that high in the silicon lotto. It ran hotter while I had an AIO cooler, switching to the Noctua actually brought my temps down to 65°C at full load and around 36°C idle.


----------



## Failmore (Oct 1, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I delidded and put in LM TIM as well and lapped the heat spreader, but I left the actual chip alone. I've been running basically 24/7 on it for 5 years. I could never get 5ghz stable, didn't score that high in the silicon lotto. It ran hotter while I had an AIO cooler, switching to the Noctua actually brought my temps down to 65°C at full load and around 36°C idle.


I most likely had it tightened wrong. Ran low 50s on water. I dojt think it would go into the 60s in a torture test. I stopped doing all that after I blew that. Just leave it be haha.


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 18, 2021)

Updated with a few more parts. Its coming along slowly but will speed up after the new year. I changed the ATX board to the Dark Hero as the Formula was getting very hard to come by at a reasonable price. I also changed the memory due to the same prob.

ATX
PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 3.4 GHz 16-Core Processor ($745.00 @ Amazon) 
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GAMERSTORM CAPTAIN 360X WHITE 64.4 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg) *Purchased
*Thermal Compound:* ARCTIC MX-4 2019 Edition 4 g Thermal Paste ($7.59 @ Amazon) 
*Motherboard:* Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero ATX AM4 Motherboard ($449.99 @ B&H) *Purchased
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix RGB 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory ($185.99 @ B&H) 
*Storage:* Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ($184.99 @ Amazon) *Purchased
*Storage:* Samsung 980 Pro 2 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ($371.93 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($3409.47 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($3409.47 @ Amazon) 
*Case:* Corsair 1000D ATX Full Tower Case ($514.99 @ Walmart) *Purchased
*Power Supply:* Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1600 W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply ($699.99 @ Newegg Sellers) *Purchased
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($139.88 @ Other World Computing) 
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack ($87.99 @ Best Buy) 
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack ($87.99 @ Best Buy) 
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack ($87.99 @ Best Buy) 
*Case Fan:* Corsair LL120 43.25 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack ($87.99 @ Best Buy) 
*Monitor:* Asus ROG Strix XG438Q 43.0" 3840x2160 120 Hz Monitor ($1080.08 @ Amazon) 
*UPS:* APC BR1500MS2 UPS ($219.00 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $11885.32
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2021-11-18 13:30 EST-0500_

Mini ITX
PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 3.7 GHz 12-Core Processor ($519.00 @ Newegg) *Purchased
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GAMERSTORM CAPTAIN 360X WHITE 64.4 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg) *Purchased
*Motherboard:* Asus ROG Strix X570-I Gaming Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard ($245.00 @ Walmart) *Purchased
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix RGB 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory ($185.99 @ B&H) 
*Storage:* Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ($184.99 @ Amazon) *Purchased
*Storage:* Samsung 870 QVO 4 TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($379.99 @ Amazon) *Purchased
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card ($3409.47 @ Amazon) 
*Power Supply:* Silverstone SX-LPT 1000 W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully Modular SFX Power Supply 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($139.88 @ Other World Computing) 
*UPS:* APC BR1500MS2 UPS ($219.00 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $5398.31
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2021-11-18 13:32 EST-0500_


----------



## Norigoind (Jan 25, 2022)

Greate Staff!


----------

